# test snorks



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

how can u test ur snorks to see if they r sealed up?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

there are a few different ways.. an easy way to test your air intake snorkel is to start your bike and cover the snorkel with your hand. It should die within 5-8 seconds.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i tired that n it didnt die. but u can tell that i was stravein it for air. so idk if im gettin my hand tight enough or not


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dunk it and if it fails it is just a rebuild is all jk big p is correct seal it good with the palm of your hand and it shouldnt take but a couple seconds to die


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ki. guess i will try again tomorrow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

If you didn't seal your airbox lid, it will not die. Mine is really starving for air when I cover the snorkle, but just does not quite die. I am waiting to replace air filter with UNI filter, then seal the lid. 

That's my guess as to why it doesn't die...I could be wrong...


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya. do u think i should seal the lid?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Some people have tested them using a smoke machine...

I didn't have a smoke machine....so I used smoke bombs LOL

Filled the snorkles with smoke and covered the pipes. No leaks!!! That is just one way IMO.... I haven't gotten mine deep enough yet to really try them, so take it for what it's worth....


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya. see wat happen... gonna try 2 see if i can cap them off better tomorrow


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

yea man that is all good info ,i have done 5 and i have been 5 f0r 5 i just chance it i use a good amount of glue and trust my work lol good luck


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I didnt seal my air box and it died when I put my hand over it, another way is to get some plastic and cover it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

harmonsbrute said:


> ya. see wat happen... gonna try 2 see if i can cap them off better tomorrow


 if i were you, i'd take the safe route and seal your airbox lid. that should fix any problems. Pull the airbox lid off and remove the stock gasket. go to the auto parts store and get you some RTV silicone and fill the notch in your airbox lid with it all the way around. dont be scared to put alot. it'll make sure it's all the way sealed.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

can u take the lid back off? even tho u sealed it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I seal my lid w/ silicon, usually clean it off and re-seal it every 2 or 3 rides. and yeah, it will come off, just have to pry a little. Some people put a little ring of grease around first before the silicon, so it will seal, but wont dry & stick to the plastic.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. you can pull it off. it'll be tough to pull off but that's ok. you will have to apply new RTV silicone each time you remove the lid to check the filter or whatever so make sure you keep some on hand


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

im gonna try the grease tomorrow. c wat happens


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I used 1/4'' foam rubber window striping to seal mine.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ... I haven't gotten mine deep enough yet to really try them, so take it for what it's worth....


 :thinking:Thats Thie FIRST thing i did was sink it below the bars and let it idle for about a min then i dicided they were sealed :rockn::rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish mine would idle that deep =/


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine dies as soon as I cover it....LOL!! mine is sealed TIGHT...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I use TEST PLUGS to cover mine when stored. When i forget to take them out it won't run but for a second or 2. Soooo I recommend go buy a test plug for 3 dolla... n the should help!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ok. i think it sealed up. i can put my hand over it. n give it a lil gas. then it dies. wat do u guys think??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you see the airbox suck in A LOT yer good. You can also listen for sucking hiss noise around the airbox when you cap the snork. 
This is how i found a small leak around my 3" elbow. little silicone fixed that right up


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

k. try that when i get home.. im pretty sure that is sealed tho


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

id say she is sealed up the air lid sinks in bout 1/2 inch.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: sounds like your ready for the REAL test now!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

yup.. just hopen that the belt snorks r sealed up....


now just gotta wait for the dang back waters to go down....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Gonna put a little silicone around the fittings on mine, just for good measure...before actually doing the REAL test..lol

Kinda hesitant the first time...lol


Gotta get me a waterproof box for my PC III too!! Almost forgot!! lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

look at the bright side.. you gotta get alot deeper for the airbox to get water in it than your belt housing. i'd much rather have a wet belt than coffee with 10 creamers for oil or worse


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i found this to be the best way to test them you will no for sure if your good or not 

MOV01751.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

when haulin the brute. do u guys plug off ur snorks?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what year is your brute harmon?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

2008


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

don't worry about pluggin. You are EFI.
Ive pulled mine 150 miles with no problems starting up. 
We don't have the flooding issues like the carbed fellers.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

k. sounds good. took it for a lil spend to day. n had a lil oil that got burpd up front the crank case vent i ran...

so far to leaks..


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

we have SPRUNG A LEAK!!!!!!! went to wash it. n it got water in the air box. so taken it back apart.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Stop dont take it apart !! How much water was in it? could you tell if it was only in box or in snorkel ? could have been over spray down snorkels!! If it sucks the air box down its fine. Just tryin to help you avoid extra work thats all :bigok: Also if you are runnin EFI it will try to run even if its sealed off ( my brother in law's rancher does) water was gettin in mine so i started pluggin the ends with tennis balls when washing and stopped the prob


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

it came in from the 3inch rubber 90.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Silicone ...lots of silicone:haha: But it will seal it up tight !!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

used a whole tube on the 90 rubber.. gonna go back over my belt snorks just to make sure. 

think of anything else that needs done while its tore down lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok: Better safe than sorry !!


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

i have had to re silicone my snorkels a few times after long rides. so i make sure i check them now and also carry RTV in my bags. suck we were water riding out in river ranch on time and had gone down all these whoops that loosened the clamp on my cvt exhaust snorkel. and i had to drain my cvt like 5 times in one day.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i used another tube.. how its seal up this time


----------

